# Revan Sig + 2 mil



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can someone make a signature based on this, using only Revan, not the platform etc. Theme should be dark red, as it is in there. Also add a text somewhere fitting that says "I am Revan Reborn and before me you are nothing" 

I hope someones bored enough to do it. I'll throw 2 million creds for whoever does it as well.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Does it need to be the full Revan, or upper body or head?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Upper body, somewhere around the waist. Would be cool if the lightsabers fit in but more and it would look weird.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I kinda feel this is missing something.

Let me know if you need something adding or changing.










And a darker version


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

should use star wars font


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> should use star wars font


I tried that but it didn't look right.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll make something.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine won't be on the near the same level as his but it was still fun to try.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

OU said:


> Mine won't be on the near the same level as his but it was still fun to try.


Its actually pretty good OU


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Spite said:


> Its actually pretty good OU


Thanks man.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

They look awesome, have to take turns on wearing them! Thanks for the efforts guys. 

1 mil each, would this be okay? Didn't expect so many people making those.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> They look awesome, have to take turns on wearing them! Thanks for the efforts guys.
> 
> 1 mil each, would this be okay? Didn't expect so many people making those.


You don't have to pay me or wear mine. I just had fun trying. I'm still learning and it was fun to practice.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No credits needed here either bro.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Id' feel bad taking them too.


----------

